# Tips on turning and confidence



## HomicidalBunny (May 31, 2015)

Hi guys, pretty new snowboarder here; 3 seasons experience.

How can I feel more comfortable in turning/carving? I get the general idea of how to do it (point leading shoulder, using the leading knee, using my toes, etc), but every time I get on the snow, even after a day or two of solid boarding, I can never be totally confident in my turning ability, and I feel like it's holding me back.

I feel the same thing about speed. I made a pretty big leap last season where I forced myself to get more and more comfortable with my nose pointing downhill, but I still can't get over the anxiety, even on easy trails. What can I do to make myself accept going fast is OK?

Same thing about getting air and controlling myself in the air. It feels really awkward. How do you get used to being in the air, and how can I practice landing safely/firmly?

Leading up to the Australian snow season now so I want to be a bit more prepared this time and hopefully make huge progress and go on some harder trails with my more experienced brother, and maybe even get into some easy park.

I've got an all-mountain board, and I'm buying bindings/boots/pants this season instead of renting.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a lack of muscle memory. Snowboard more. Also stop turning from your toes, start using your ankles.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't get air till you have your turns sorted or you will end up in the medical centre lol.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The speed will come, work on sorting out your turning mechanics. I'd try working on some nice big, slow S turns that traverse quite a bit across the slope. So each turn almost takes you 180. Concentrate on bending those knees and getting rid of any ankle chatter as you turn. I suspect you are way too upright.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lower your hips bend your knees keep your back straight.

focus power and a little extra weight on your front foot for control.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Once season starts post a video here. Let your brother take it and then post here. People will tell you what's wrong.

It's all comes from confidence and experience. If you still scarred even on easy trails that means you are not in full control.

Taking a lesson also might be a good idea.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 31, 2015)

Extazy said:


> Once season starts post a video here. Let your brother take it and then post here. People will tell you what's wrong.
> 
> It's all comes from confidence and experience. If you still scarred even on easy trails that means you are not in full control.
> 
> Taking a lesson also might be a good idea.


First of all, thanks everyone for the tips!

I'm not scared on easy trails, it's going straight downhill for extended periods of time which gets me nervous. I don't mind gaining a bit of speed but going 80 kph down the mountain is what scares me.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

HomicidalBunny said:


> First of all, thanks everyone for the tips!
> 
> I'm not scared on easy trails, it's going straight downhill for extended periods of time which gets me nervous. I don't mind gaining a bit of speed but going 80 kph down the mountain is what scares me.


So don't do that. You don't have to go fast, I'd advise against it if you're scared doing it. More likely to injure yourself and others.

Number 1 rule of snowboarding should be stay in control. If you're not in control, you're doing something you shouldn't be.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Take a private lesson. The instructor will work directly with you and tell you exactly what you're doing wrong.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

HomicidalBunny said:


> First of all, thanks everyone for the tips!
> 
> I'm not scared on easy trails, it's going straight downhill for extended periods of time which gets me nervous. I don't mind gaining a bit of speed but going 80 kph down the mountain is what scares me.


90% of my snowboarding does not involve going straight down a steep trail. Unless you're racing or are a good rider and know how to bomb trails, most folks probably focus on their carving, which is more fun than just going STRAIGHT. 

There could be any number of issues with your technique that’s causing you hang ups (video helps us with this), or maybe you just need to get out more and practice. Regardless, if you really want to get better I’d recommend jumping on a few lessons, either privates or with other people (friends??) who are your level. A good instructor will help you work out bad habits and get you riding well.

Snowboarding is mostly muscle memory but there is very much a mental aspect as well. There are still many, many times when I catch myself ruddering or not weighting properly, and I try to correct. No one is a perfect rider, there’s always things to work on!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

3rd season doing 80kph and lacking confidence....methinks 

sucidialBunny...no balls to pull the trigger or too dumb to load bullets


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

Practice, practice, practice. Just ride more. Take private lessons (if you can afford). Take things slowly, focus on your form rather than bombing trails or 'just getting down'. There's no need to go 80km/hr at this stage


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

EVERYONE is scarred to go down hill really fast!! When you're going fast carving is easier and helps stay in control so try carving while going faster and faster until you're going as fast as you like. The confidence comes from experience. Also if you're really going this fast make sure you have the right gear!! Get a nice STIFF board set up


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Three seasons? but how many days each?
I am on my second season and I get to ride about 20 days each.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sheepstealer said:


> most folks probably focus on their carving, which is more fun than just going STRAIGHT.


ha! speak for yourself. going straight is a ton of fun.


----------



## quinpat34 (Sep 21, 2015)

You have to stop turning from your toes!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

As TT said ride, ride, ride and get a season pass.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

This could just be me, but I recently went through a similar experience. My issue was the mountain I was on, it was just too steep for me to be comfortable, even on the green trails. I probably rid there 5 times without any improvement in confidence. I got to a point where I would have one decent run but it required so much concentration.

Finally that mountain pissed me off by closing the only green I felt decent on so I went to another mountain. The second mountain had some trails with much less slope, damn near flat. But I got it almost immediately. I still can't carve for shit, but I have 100% confidence in my ability to turn heel to toe and toe to heel.

Find a trail with less slop that you get less speed on, my lack of confidence in my ability to turn plus gaining speed so quickly on steep trails really screwed with my head, If you can find a long, very mild trail (almost flat) I think that will help you gain confidence quickly.

Worked for me at least.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nocturnal7x said:


> Find a trail with less slop that you get less speed on, my lack of confidence in my ability to turn plus gaining speed so quickly on steep trails really screwed with my head, If you can find a long, very mild trail (almost flat) I think that will help you gain confidence quickly.
> 
> Worked for me at least.


Once your confidence is gone or as you said screwed with your head... Best to regroup with a change in hill, get a lesson, anything to get that mojo working again :jumping1:






:snowboard3:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Once your confidence is gone or as you said screwed with your head... Best to regroup with a change in hill, get a lesson, anything to get that mojo working again :jumping1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beer or some whiskey will also help you regroup!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

lots of good advice here, but I would re-enforce one point: best not to go too fast until you have turning down solid. Best not to go faster than your ability to control that speed.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Nocturnal7x said:


> This could just be me, but I recently went through a similar experience. My issue was the mountain I was on, it was just too steep for me to be comfortable, even on the green trails. I probably rid there 5 times without any improvement in confidence. I got to a point where I would have one decent run but it required so much concentration.
> 
> Finally that mountain pissed me off by closing the only green I felt decent on so I went to another mountain. The second mountain had some trails with much less slope, damn near flat. But I got it almost immediately. I still can't carve for shit, but I have 100% confidence in my ability to turn heel to toe and toe to heel.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. A gnarly mountain can mess you up. I'm not a great athlete and probably barely an intermediate snowboarder. Well some friends took me to Kicking Horse a few years back and it was pretty nuts. They were all pretty good athletes and advanced snowboarders so we went down some crazy terrain. FYI Kicking Horse is an advanced/expert hill, very steep. I'm lucky I didn't get hurt. Number 1 rule: stick to terrain safe for your level, lots of people have been hurt breaking this rule myself included.

As for getting more comfortable turning, just ride more, it will come together. You may be making mechanical mistakes you aren't aware of and a private lesson can help. I get lots of chatter on my heel edge at high speed and I know I need to get lower, I should take a lesson too. Good luck.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

At the risk of appearing to self-promote my hotness :hairy: its basically about thrust'n on da ride. :jumping1:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> At the risk of appearing to self-promote my hotness :hairy: its basically about thrust'n on da ride. :jumping1:


Great video wrath. Loads of good tips. It reminded me of a couple things that i get lazy with. Thanks!


----------

